# # 11 heads on a 400?



## Seol21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought a 64 lemans not to long ago with a 400. I am just getting around to pulling out the engine to rebuild (it has been sitting for a few years it looks like). I just saw that it has# 11 heads. Is this just gonna kill the hp or did these dudes put them on for a reason? Help pls


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Look to see to if the block is a 1970, cause I'm thinking they just came with the block so they were just left in place..You know run what you got.. Les


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Seol21 said:


> I bought a 64 lemans not to long ago with a 400. I am just getting around to pulling out the engine to rebuild (it has been sitting for a few years it looks like). I just saw that it has# 11 heads. Is this just gonna kill the hp or did these dudes put them on for a reason? Help pls


11's, if they're 1970 (and probably are) will have pressed-in rocker studs and the "smaller" valves, so not the optimum for performance. To positively ID them start with the 4-character date code to establish the year, then work from there. There are several web sites with the info - here's one.

Bear


----------

